# powershift 1132



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

going to look at a toro power shift 1132 on Monday - model 38580 serial 0000244 - any thoughts on "how" good a machine it is? comes with an enclosure & a headlight - throttle was modified from the "pull up" to a more standard lever system
looks pretty good in the pictures
https://providence.craigslist.org/grd/d/warwick-snowblowertorowith-electric/7029419254.html


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Before puling the trigger on it I'd check to see if parts are still available for that powershift unit. I also think the price is high but I'm cheap.


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

They are a bullet proof snow mover, but the price is a little high.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

First off why he's selling? And so you know it's a very big machine. Not convenient for walkways and such. Smaller width machines although need more passes are easier to handle. That's not the deal of the century.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* 4 that price I Would run not walk to BUY IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Before puling the trigger on it I'd check to see if parts are still available for that powershift unit. I also think the price is high but I'm cheap.


* Parts are still available 4 The POWERSHIFTS. I spent 500 bucks alone for the Paint Job on "JR". All total now I have in the Hood 3500.00 Bucks Invested in him. mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

1990 machine, priced to high, why was the throttle mod'ed ,32 inches wide, to wide for a house use,lots of parts are now NLA.
i would pass even with how much i like them for being a snow blower bull dog mack.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

those pics arent recent!!
be wary but doesnt hurt to look


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Now this 1 is priced a little to high if you ask me. k:k:k:k:k:k:k: 
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/d/minneapolis-toro-snowblower-32/7032384623.html *


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* The Skids on That 1 are now NLA. you would have to put the updated side panels on it. to replace the skids. those panels are 100.00 bucks a pop.*


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

darn!! both of them look in better shape than my 2 year old rust bucket powermax 38801 ,


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

so it sounds like it's worth a look but may "haggle" on the price - spoke w/seller yesterday - said he replaced the throttle because the original would move down as the machine was being used and he couldn't reach it easily to get it back up to speed. plus something was worn (?) in how the throttle operates
I've got some long 8 ft wide sidewalks to do so I'm thinking this might be the way to go, my old Ariens do a good job but ride up on some of the snow, the power shift 828 didn't seem to do that
stay tuned
thanks for the help


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I think the Powershift is one of the best blowers of all time....that said, they are worth more for parts many times cause of the NLA parts. For some reason, they don't bring a big price in my neck of the woods.


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

picking it up Tuesday - $450 - will be "replacing" my 33 inch Ariens that isn't running too well


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

firedudetl1 said:


> picking it up Tuesday - $450 - will be "replacing" my 33 inch Ariens that isn't running too well


*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

best of luck man!!


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

may get a test tomorrow as the area is supposed to get 1-4 inches of snow - I am having the seller take off the plastic as I have a cap on my truck and it won't fit as is, I also think I dress well enough that I don't need the extra protection


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

Who ever owned it took good care of it. You can immedately tell a difference from those who give a poop about their equipment to those who dont. My only gripe with that machine is I've never been a fan of that style B&S engine, I would of much rather it have a tecumseh. They just seem finiky and not as stright forward as the Tecums. But if youve purchased the machine and it runs great, hey what the heck. Enjoy it those Powershifts are a beast, I've owned about 6 of them various sizes, 24-28"


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

firedudetl1 said:


> may get a test tomorrow as the area is supposed to get 1-4 inches of snow - I am having the seller take off the plastic as I have a cap on my truck and it won't fit as is, I also think I dress well enough that I don't need the extra protection


So, how's that beast working out for you ??

.


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

sorry I didn't get to this any sooner but I'm not on the site as much as maybe I should be
I used the Toro for a few storms and it was great, however, it was a bit much to get in and out of the back of my 89 GMC using ramps so it went into back up mode for a season. Now my niece bought a house with a large driveway and they didn't have any thing to clear it, soooo, generous uncle that I am, I'm letting her husband use it. He's had it for this season and is loving the electric start and the power shift mechanism, especially after the 2 foot storm a few weeks ago.
next is trying to get an engine to replace the 8hp I ruined a few years in the 828 power shift so I have that available


----------

